# Iron Fist vs Souchiro Nagi



## Bender (Mar 4, 2011)

Immortal Iron Fist

Iron Fist (Danny Rand)




VS.

Tenjho Tenge

Souichiro Nagi  



*Battle conditions:*

Round one:   vs Iron fist The immortal Iron fist vol.1 issue one

Souichiro is able to go in an out of the Demon exorcist form and utilize all the people's dragon's he's absorbed.

Round two:  vs end of vol.1 Iron fist

Battleground: K'un Lun

*Rules*

 Both combatants get two minutes of prep time

In a fight to the death who'd win?


----------



## Bender (Mar 4, 2011)

Bump

C'mon this isn't that much of a curbstomp folks


----------



## Darklyre (Mar 5, 2011)

Can Nagi punch out an explosive train and come out unscratched? Because that's the bare minimum necessary to beat Danny.


----------



## Bender (Mar 5, 2011)

^

Didn't Danny need to acquire Orson's chi to pull that off?

This is  vol.1 Immortal Iron fist IF before that happens in any case. 

Also Souichiro Susanoo is capable of destroying an entire building using the Earth dragon chakra. Hell, he could make Danny kill himself using the Dragon roar ability.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 5, 2011)

Not to mention that Danny didn't punch out the train he basically became pure chi and went through.

Nagi could potentially take away the Iron Fist from Danny if he needed to.


----------



## Superbot400 (Mar 6, 2011)

Stealing the Iron Fist might not work because Iron fist could steal it back. It's not like Iron Fist hasn't fought people who tried that before.


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2011)

Superbot400 said:


> Stealing the Iron Fist might not work because Iron fist could steal it back. It's not like Iron Fist hasn't fought people who tried that before.



Yeah, but once Souichiro takes your dragon you're not getting back. Ishiyumi tried that and he didn't get anywhere.


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 7, 2011)

The Iron Fist has a will of its own, though. If it doesn't like you, you aren't keeping it... as a couple people who stole it from Danny found out in a most unpleasant way.


----------



## Bender (Mar 7, 2011)

^

Nagi has over a hundred dragons in him and he's bended them to his will. The dragon not liking him is the least of his worries rather being able to control the ridiculous amount of power is.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2011)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> Nagi has over a hundred dragons in him and he's bended them to his will. The dragon not liking him is the least of his worries rather being able to control the ridiculous amount of power is.



Haven't read TT, but can we assume that Shou-Lao is like all these other dragons?


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 7, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Haven't read TT, but can we assume that Shou-Lao is like all these other dragons?



I don't think we can, given how Shou Lao isn't even from the same plane of existence as Danny to begin with, in addition to being basically a dragon zombie. K'un-Lun isn't even on Earth for most of the time, it only appears once every 10 years for a very small time frame, and is entirely populated by mystics of various kinds. Shou Lao itself is impossible to permanently kill, to boot - it's called 'the Undying' for a reason. Death can't hold it, I really don't see Nagi faring any better than the Grim Reaper...

(it should also be noted that Danny's own Iron Fist is just a fragment of Shou Lao's power... that's right, Danny does all that ludicrous shit, including curing cancer, lol, with just a small fraction of the power stored in the Undying's heart. After all, he only plunged his fists in it.)


----------



## Bender (Mar 8, 2011)

^

Nagi has over a 100 dragons within him during the F arc (most of which the abilities haven't been explained). At the climax of the series it reaches to the thousands. 

*Tenjho Tenge*



Souichiro Nagi






> The Magabarai blood that runs through Souichiro's veins allows him to tune into the Red Wing Resonance of anyone of the Red Wing blood lineage. Souichiro, when using his family’s power can transform, turning his hair black (as well as making his hair no longer spike upward) and his fists black as ki enters into him and exits through his dragon gates, activating his chakra thusly. In this form, the limitless amount of ki flowing through him greatly strengthens his supernatural abilities. However, Souichiro was inexperienced with this phenomenon and the resulting surge of ki forced tremendous strain of his body, and in some cases, was on the verge of being consumed by his own dragon; with the possibility of going mad or dying. Only while in Sohaku's custody, was he able to freely access his chakra, without the assistance of the Red Wing Resonance Effect. According to his mother, if the Nagi spirit is disturbed then they can’t use this power. [8] Recently in the Takayangi mansion, Souichiro does battle with Kabane in a different and theoretically more powerful armor and has limits released as well but Souichiro, using his Demon Exorcist Form, easily breaks through his armor, showing that his powers have greatly increased beyond that of Kabane's.
> [edit] Dragon's Fist
> 
> Each of the six Red Wing families possesses a unique chakra, or dragon gate. The Nagi family possess the Dragon's Fist (龍拳?). These fists have the ability to collect, store and utilize an inexhaustible supply of ki obtained by "eating" the ki and abilities of others. It is this most unusual,powerful, and feared ability of the Red Wing families that Souhaku, Souichiro's father, wants so badly. As he plans to gather all the powers and abilities in one entity his son, Souichiro, and then take all that power onto himself. Souichiro collected 100 abilities while in Japan, but after traveling the world has gained 3685 powers.
> ...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2011)

Bender said:


> Nagi has over a 100 dragons within him during the F arc (most of which the abilities haven't been explained). At the climax of the series it reaches to the thousands.



That still doesn't mean he could absorb the Iron Fist. Since not all dragons are created equal, dig?

But judging by what you posted and the OBD wiki page on the guy, I think he could probably take Iron Fist.


----------



## Bender (Mar 8, 2011)

^

So as I suspected Danny isn't able to counter the Dragon Roar?


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 8, 2011)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> So as I suspected Danny isn't able to counter the Dragon Roar?



Actually, circumstantial evidence suggests he can. The Dragon Roar's major weakness is that it can't control subconscious actions, and in at least two occasions Danny's body fought on full auto against very dangerous opponents while he was unconscious, going on pure instinct alone.


----------



## Bender (Mar 8, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> Actually, circumstantial evidence suggests he can. The Dragon Roar's major weakness is that it can't control subconscious actions, and in at least two occasions Danny's body fought on full auto against very dangerous opponents while he was unconscious, going on pure instinct alone.



K, still don't see him countering 3000 + Dragon abilities though. Danny have a record of going against an opponent like that? Also Souichiro has the power of teleportation and could spam that shit like crazy.


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 9, 2011)

He got in a fight with _Cable_ and came out in one piece. That should count for something, especially since his only backup was Power Man (who got knocked out early in the fight)... and Cable is, well, Cable.

He's also sort of tied up fighting an army of Limbo demons out of nowhere at the moment.


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2011)

^

That's nothing compared to what Souichiro's had on his plate. Souichiro beat the shit out of his dad in the spiritual realm using his fists (even though he said physical attacks are useless) and even after Sohaku pulled a grand theft me (snatch body check tvtropes for term) Souichiro still managed to retain his consciousness. 

Also at the end of the manga he was able to cut off Masataka's arm using nothing but his battle aura (this was when his powers are out of control). Souichiro Susanoo also caught two shurikens using nothing but his eyelids. Then of course there's immediately after being in the Takayanagi tower Souichiro says that with his powers under control he's so ridiculously fast he can kill a person in 5 seconds flat (no lie). Oh and I also forgot to mention he possesses the Dragon's eye (the Tenjho Tenge verse version of Sharingan).


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 9, 2011)

Cable once fought almost evenly with the Silver Surfer (of course that was without his virus when he had an uber powerup)


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2011)

^
But he didn't fight Danny without the virus so that shouldn't be tallied as another enormous feat for him. Dude, Susanoo Souichiro is like a physical god. He could use the eath gate Chakara to call down a bitchin load of lightning to rru Danny. And if memory serves me right he (like Fu'chien) can absorb all the electricity surrounding them to decimate his opponent and the area.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> He got in a fight with _Cable_ and came out in one piece. That should count for something, especially since his only backup was Power Man (who got knocked out early in the fight)... and Cable is, well, Cable.
> 
> He's also sort of tied up *fighting an army of Limbo demons out of nowhere at the moment.*



Where is this? That sounds awesome.


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2011)

^

I think that was in New Avengers when Danny's Iron fist costume turns white. 

Also before Danny inherited Orson's chi was he able to destroy an entire building or a city using the iron fist? Or could he survive an explosion that big? If not I don't think he's beating Susanoo Souichiro.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 9, 2011)

I think something similar to that happened in his series after when Brubaker and Fraction stopped writing it and Swierczynski took over.

As for the fight Danny only uses a portion of Shun lou's power so I don't see how it matters whether or not Shun Lou is an undying dragon since Danny has shown that he can lose his powers like that.


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> As for the fight Danny only uses a portion of Shun lou's power so I don't see how it matters whether or not Shun Lou is an undying dragon since Danny has shown that he can lose his powers like that.



This is first vol. Immortal Iron Fist before getting Orson's chi btw. 

Also seriously, Iron Fist tanked a city explosion?


----------



## blackhound89 (Mar 9, 2011)

the tournament arc souchirou is too much for danny . Many people say the train stuff, but anyone who actually read the comic book knows that it wasnt a brute power feat, but a precision one. Danny said he used the " chi" of the train itself to convert himself into a chi human bullet , something he never tried and was scared of not working . On normal ground danny wouldnt do that .


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 9, 2011)

How the hell does a train have chi, anyway? It's kind of an INANIMATE OBJECT.

If he can somehow manipulate the chi (ie, lifeforce) of something not even alive to begin with, then he might just be a wee bit out of Souichirou's range, since I haven't see him jack an unliving hunk of steel's chi just yet. Souichirou merely does the ludicrous. Danny seems to have done the just plain impossible from several points of view.


----------



## Superbot400 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> I think that was in New Avengers when Danny's Iron fist costume turns white.
> 
> Also before Danny inherited Orson's chi was he able to destroy an entire building or a city using the iron fist?


Yes to both, in New Avengers Iron fist once altered the entire Hellicarrier's altitude. 

He has harmed Super Skrull, A Mortal Hercules with his Iron fist.


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2011)

^

Okay, that's a Helicarrier bro (and I know which issue you're talking about) but I'm talking about a CITY. DESTROYED. As a result of your powers.

Iron Fist


*Spoiler*: __ 









Souichiro


----------



## Superbot400 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> Okay, that's a Helicarrier bro (and I know which issue you're talking about) but I'm talking about a CITY. DESTROYED. As a result of your powers.
> 
> ...


I know that, but I saying that Iron Fist HAS done so if we going by the by *absolute best *feats that Iron Fist has ever done.  He has done so years before his recent series. I'm mean a punch that was compared to nuke when the feat was done decades back.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 10, 2011)

the guys superior to peter parker and this was before the damn power up

I'm not seeing anything for Nagi thats beating him and the thousands of dragons? you can show where he's made use of all they're abilities?


----------

